# Best Tattoo in the History of Ever



## AWP (Sep 18, 2016)

From soldiersystems.net


----------



## policemedic (Sep 18, 2016)

It's cool; he's not showing his face in order to keep things on the DL.


----------



## Muppet (Sep 18, 2016)

Space shuttle door gunner fo so!

M.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 18, 2016)

I wonder about the tats on his arms? Still ya gotta admit, it's an impressive back Tat.....

Reminds me of: 



.


----------



## Scubadew (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Sep 18, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Reminds me of:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I honestly forgot De Niro used to be so jacked!!!!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 18, 2016)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> I honestly forgot De Niro used to be so jacked!!!!



Look at how fit he was for "Cape Fear". Then think about how much weight he had to gain for, "Raging Bull". I think it was over 40 pounds for the  end latter film.


----------



## Ex3 (Sep 18, 2016)

Reminds me of this:


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 18, 2016)

OK, guys, I would appreciate your not teasing me about my delta tat.....


----------



## DasBoot (Sep 18, 2016)

And just like that, Tom found himself the cause of a new line in the weekend safety brief...


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 18, 2016)

You dumb cunts. When he's killing arseholes with the 240 one handed with his shirt off they'll know who did it.

This saves on playing cards and the time to drop them at the scene.

Come on guys. It's genius.


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 18, 2016)

It's just temporary.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 18, 2016)

SpitfireV said:


> You dumb cunts. When he's killing arseholes with the 240 one handed with his shirt off they'll know who did it.
> 
> This saves on playing cards and the time to drop them at the scene.
> 
> Come on guys. It's genius.



You forgot with an MRE spoon in his other hand.


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 18, 2016)

Seems legit


----------



## Polar Bear (Sep 18, 2016)

So his boyfriend can see it


----------



## 104TN (Sep 19, 2016)

Something's _off_ about those foregrips...


----------



## macNcheese (Sep 19, 2016)

rick said:


> Something's _off_ about those foregrips...


The tactical rectal breaching tools?


----------

